# Buying a second hand motorbike or scooter



## lynchy1974 (May 30, 2017)

Hi all, my travel plan is to arrive in Istanbul & but a small CC bike or scooter & ride it through Turkey to Bulgaria then Romania & finish in Hungary. I have 15 days only. Can I buy a scooter & how do I do it...??


----------



## takobaba (Jul 11, 2017)

check sahibinden.com.tr and gittigidiyor.com.tr, you may need a turkish translator/friend.


----------

